
Runjs – minimalistic build system – middle ground between npm scripts and gulp - vfc1
https://github.com/pawelgalazka/runjs
======
vfc1
I feel like there is a place for such a tool. npm scripts get out of hand
quickly and are hard to read, npm-run-all does not work so well specially if
you want for example to launch a live-server in a separate process.

gulp files seem overly complex for what they do and the plugin ecosystem adds
a layer of complexity towards the simple command line tools underneath.

The documentation is not always up to date and the plugin does not always use
the latest version of the tool.

Grunt files are super verbose. Also gulp can bite you with launching too many
tasks in parallel and then you need the runSequence plugin.

I think this tool fills a very needed middle ground: the build is in js but
its easy to understand and scales well but still calls the command line tools
directly.

The OS dependency I would not worry about it, many developers in windows have
Git bash installed which does not require admin privileges and so is a viable
option in enterprises.

Its a great way to have a solid command line in windows. So thanks for
sharing, i'll definitely try this in my next project and report issues if
found.

